# Retirement permit concerns



## azkin (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I am married to a south african citizen and I initially entered the country with a general work permit which is expired already. So because I'm married for less than 5 yrs, I was advised to apply for a retirement permanent residency. We put together our financial documentation and submitted it in May before the new visa ruling act. My concern is that I read here and there that financial documents should be certified by a charter accountant but I wasn't aware of it and although we gathered all the documents from financial institutions such as bank but they are not certified. Would that be a problem? The other concern is that I'm 31 yrs old and technically not in retirement age category. What is the chance that my application get rejected?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Due to your age and lack of proof, there is a chance, but I cannot say how good it is. However, as your application was essentially incomplete, unfortunately you need to prepare yourself for a rejection.


----------

